# good excersises for lower quad development?



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking to increase lower quad strength


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sissy squats and hack squats with a barbell are two good exercises that place emphasis on the heads of the lower quads. Leg curls also shouldn't be forgotten as they work the lower hams that tie in behind the knee hard.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

By lower quad you mean the vastus medialis (teardrop) right? Leg extensions with a pause on the top of the lift.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Any form or squat will work, front squats, barbell hack squats, bulgarian split squats and lunges will all do you well.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> By lower quad you mean the vastus medialis (teardrop) right? Leg extensions with a pause on the top of the lift.


I hope this is what he means as they are all long, vertical muscles lol.

Assuming it is the VMO then it has a higher firing rate at terminal knee extension so an exercise like Peterson step ups is perfect. Raising the heel from the bench increases VMO activation also.

As raising the heel works to increase quadricep recruitment exercises like cyclist squats and barbell hack squats (performed properly, with your heels on a wedge) are fantastic.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

On the flipside bdcc, there's actually a lot of research suggesting that VMO recruitment isn't something that can be manipulated by positioning, movement ranges etc. I can dig it out if you want.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i rate the Hack Squat with the feet towards the rear of the plate


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

How did you notice strength in your lower quads was lacking?


----------

